# 3 Tiêu chí đánh giá hũ sành đựng gạo chuẩn phong thủy



## gomsubaokhanh (25/11/21)

Không chỉ là đồ gia dụng bảo vệ gạo khỏi mối mọt, côn trùng, hũ gạo trong phong thủy còn là vật phẩm cát tài cát lộc cho gia đình. Hũ sành đựng gạo TPHCM chuẩn phong thủy và địa chỉ mua uy tín sẽ được bật mí trong bài viết dưới đây.

Hũ sành đựng gạo chuẩn phong thủy là như thế nào?

Bạn có thể dễ dàng mua hũ sành đựng gạo TPHCM, ở Hà Nội hay bất cứ tỉnh thành nào khác. Chất sành an toàn, lành tính và bền bỉ với thời gian nên được các chị em ưa chuộng sử dụng trong gia đình.

Hũ gạo trong phong thủy được coi là hũ đựng tiền tài. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết một hũ gạo chuẩn phong thủy, mang đại cát đại lợi tới cho gia đình. Khi mua hàng, bạn nhớ lưu ý những chi tiết này để lựa chọn chum gạo cho chuẩn nhé.






Chất liệu hũ gạo phải là sành

Trong phong thủy, gạo nằm trong hành Thổ. Vì thế khi chọn hũ đựng gạo, người ta thường tránh những chất liệu tương khắc với hành Thổ như gỗ (hành mộc) hay kim loại (hành kim). Hai hành này đều tương khắc hoặc không thuộc hàng tương sinh nên sẽ hút mất thổ khí của gạo.

Trong khi đó, hũ sành với chất liệu nguyên bản từ đất sét. Đất sét nằm trong hành Thổ, mang ý nghĩa sinh trưởng và phát triển. Mua hũ sành đựng gạo TPHCM nhất định phải mua chuẩn chất liệu để đem tới may mắn cho gia đình nhé!

Hình dáng hũ gạo tròn đầy, sâu lòng

Từ xa xưa, hũ gạo chuẩn phong thủy cần phải có các yếu tố về hình dáng như bên ngoài tròn đầy và càng sâu lòng càng tốt.

Hình tròn tượng trưng cho sự bảo vệ vững chãi, cho những điều bình an. Trong khi đó hũ gạo sâu lòng lại mang ý nghĩa ấm no, đủ đầy và khả năng chứa đựng được nhiều của cải.

Hũ gạo đứng vững chãi, không bị nứt vỡ

Đây là yếu tố quan trọng về cả phong thủy lẫn thẩm mỹ. Một chum gạo bị kênh nứt vừa khiến mất thẩm mỹ, đồng thời còn tạo điều kiện để mối mọt có thể xâm nhập, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe con người.

Bên cạnh đó, hũ gạo như hũ đựng của. Việc dùng hũ sành đựng gạo bị nứt sẽ khiến tiền tài bị thất thoát. Vì thế, khi mua hũ sành đựng gạo TPHCM, nhất định phải chọn chiếc có độ vững chãi bề thế, không bị dập âm dù trong hay ngoài nhé!

Xem thêm: Hũ sành đựng gạo TPHCM chuẩn phong thủy cát tài cát lộc


----------

